# hello from the world of carnivorous plants!



## nepenti

I'm happy to be amongst you mantid maniacs  

I'm from Poland and I'm the owner of the nursery dealing with carnivorous plants. Mantids are my favourite hobby as well as macrophotography.

For now I keep following species:

Blepharopsis mendica

Chloroharpax modesta (ex. Tansania?)

Cilnia humeralis

Creobroter elongata

Deroplatys lobata

Elaea marchali

Galepsus (Lygdamia) nimulensis

Gongylus gongylodes

Hymenopus coronatus

Idolomorpha spec. [(cf. lateralis) (ex. Gambia)]

Oxyothespis Dumonti

Oxypilus distinctus

Parasphendale spec. [(cf. affinis) (ex. Tansania)]

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Pnigomantis medioconstricta

Popa spurca crassa

Pseudocreobotra occelata

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

Pseudoharpax virescens

Pyrgomantis jonesi

Tarachodes sp.

Theopompa Ophthalmica

Tisma pauliani

Without any hesitance I can tell I'm addicted


----------



## Black*Fox

Welcome to the form!

My family are big into carnivorous plants as well, but I sure hope you don't keep them in the same terarium as the mantids! :lol: LOL.


----------



## Asa

Loads of mantids!


----------



## robo mantis

Hey :wink:


----------



## nepenti

> Welcome to the form!My family are big into carnivorous plants as well, but I sure hope you don't keep them in the same terarium as the mantids! :lol: LOL.


  

Sometimes I keep bigger mantids with nepenthes plants which are to small to eat the insect  Some also have beautiful flowers and I use them to put mantids for a photo session. If I have a bunch of H.coronatus or some Deroplatys I will make a terrarium for them with carnivorous plants for sure


----------



## Ian

Hey Nepenti, welcome to the forum  

Fantastic collection of mantids you have there...you should throw up a few more photos in the photo forum!


----------



## nepenti

> Hey Nepenti, welcome to the forum  Fantastic collection of mantids you have there...you should throw up a few more photos in the photo forum!


I will do so, but for now I have to go buy some food for my geckos  I will put some later this day.


----------



## Deutschherper

Glad to have you here.


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hello to nepenti in Poland from Ohio, what a lot of creatures you have, I have always been fastinated by carnivorus plants. Do you have to feed them often? Glad to have you here!


----------



## nepenti

> Hello to nepenti in Poland from Ohio, what a lot of creatures you have, I have always been fastinated by carnivorus plants. Do you have to feed them often? Glad to have you here!


I'm really happy they can catch food by themselves and it's not neccessary to feed them, but I think my mantids eat better than me. Because of Yen and some other mantid maniacs I have to eat only bread and butter as my wallet is often empty


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil

wonderful collection you have, and

Welcome!


----------



## Sparky

hil, i have carnivorous plants too


----------



## Rick

welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile

Now you will make me sad, don't tell my hubby, he thinks they are free... ha ha ha Please come by for dinner, They make me cook everyday. Big strappin boys I have here. Only thing is butter cost to much, we have to eat margarine now that I have mantid hobby. ha ha ha, make me laugh. But seriously if your ever in the US and in Ohio, I will make you the best dinner you ever had. Whats your favorite meal?


----------



## nepenti

> Now you will make me sad, don't tell my hubby, he thinks they are free... ha ha ha Please come by for dinner, They make me cook everyday. Big strappin boys I have here. Only thing is butter cost to much, we have to eat margarine now that I have mantid hobby. ha ha ha, make me laugh. But seriously if your ever in the US and in Ohio, I will make you the best dinner you ever had. Whats your favorite meal?


Ha ha ha  )) Thank you, I like almost every meal, but no mealworms and fruit flies please  Just love Italian and Chineese food.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Some say I make the best Braciole, with raisins, cheese, yum! No flies huh?


----------



## nepenti

Oh dear, should I start swimming from Europe?


----------



## Sparky

I didn't know you made videos. :| I seen your logo on youtube


----------



## Schloaty

Hi Nepenti!

I'm hugely into CP's myself, here in NY. I grow loads of nepenthes (with varying degrees of success - my bicalcarata is about 5' across!) and I have a bog in the front yard with all kinds of saracenia (had VFT's in there, too, but they were getting too shaded by the tall sars, so I had to take them out).

I'm just getting myself interested in this mantis hobby....just gotta keep them away from the plants!


----------



## Dashie84

Gnocchi di patate e gorgonzola RULES!


----------

